# Favorite Black & White Horror Film



## Mr. Expendable (Apr 8, 2010)

I absolutely love black and whit horror films anyone have any foavorite... mine would have to be "The Incredible Shrinking Man" and "Attack Of The Mole People".... fucking classics


----------



## BUMJUG (Apr 8, 2010)

damn i dunno where to even start....there are so many good ones....both corny/outlandish or powerful masterpieces....


----------



## Mor (Apr 17, 2010)

Begotten

Begotten - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## xbocax (Apr 17, 2010)

Blackula


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 27, 2013)

nosferatu, phantom of the opera, and metropolis the latter not very much horror but is still great. oh the head that wouldnt die. its been awhile hard to remember em all.


----------



## deleted user (Dec 22, 2013)

I remember 13 ghosts being creepy when i was a kid, not sure if it would actually be creepy to me today.


----------



## sporehead (Dec 22, 2013)

Cabinet of Doctor Caligari. I love the score and set, especially the chase scene near the end.


----------

